# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Обработка перенос справочников

## Tohin

Помоги пожалуйста найти обработку, нужно перенести справочники из одной базы ТИС в другую. Заранее благодарен

----------


## vovchicnn

Пиши в личку, куда тебе скинуть? У меня есть фирменная, от 1С

----------


## kiberkiler

*vovchicnn*,
Если можно скинь мне тоже

----------


## vovchicnn

Отвечаю всем. Выложил здесь, пользуйтесь, на здоровье!
Автору темы: имей ввиду, в ТиС многие справочники имеют подчиннённые (к примеру: Справочник "Контрагенты" имеет подчинённый справочник "Договоры", сп-ник "Номенклатура" - целую кучу таковых), и наоборот: некоторые справочники имеют "Владельцев". ПЕРЕНОСИТЬ НАДО УМНО, дабы не разрушить структуру БД (ссылки).

----------

baikot (28.01.2013)

----------

